# New pics of my baby



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh my word, her eyes are breath taking!!!!

What's her name?

Also love your dog!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

He doesn't have a name yet, I just haven't come up w/ anything that fits yet.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Whoops, sorry he's a very handsome boy.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Wow, big beautiful eyes!! He is adorable, and what a noble looking dog, what breed?

Thanks for sharing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

The dog and the foal are both gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Overload of adorableness! What a cutie, and your dog looks awesome too.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Is your dane deaf?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

i love the picture where your foal is trying to graze!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

The grazing pic is one of my favorites!

The dog/puppy (he'll be 5 months tomarrow), is a great dane, and yes he's deaf.

Thanks everyone, I love both my babies!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I love your pup! Are you training to hand signals or....?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you! Yes he's learning signs, although I've been abit lazy about working with him, I'm hoping to sign up for some obedience classes soon (if I can find a good one) to get me more motivated.


----------



## chandra1313 (Jul 12, 2011)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Oh my word, her eyes are breath taking!!!!
> 
> What's her name?
> 
> Also love your dog!


You stole the words right out of my mouth lol those are some of the most amazing eyes I've ever seen. My one weakness when it comes to horses are their eyes.


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Wow! Your save pup is huge, he looked almost full grown! I've had two Danes, one female named Stormy (current dog) and I used to have a male named Murphy. Oh and if your momma and baby come up missing don't check my house! Gosh, I'm in love, especially the mare. If I had money and a place to keep them, I'd be offering you a crap ton of money for those two. *grin*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

How cute!


----------



## ggriffin924 (Feb 13, 2012)

grazing pic very nice.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

What breed/color is the Mom and the baby. Both are very striking!


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

(that should have said 6 months, not 5) he is starting to look like a grown dog, but he still very much acts like a puppy! Revel's my 4th dane, I have a 9 year old female, and had two males before her (one at the same time as her, and one before either of them). Not sure I'll ever be w/out a dane.

Mom is a grulla and baby is a buckskin dun, both are Paints. I'm loving all this baby time (this could be the last one I ever have), but I am excited to see him grow up!


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

Very nice! My favorites are the buckskins or the Red Dun. How I ended up with a Pali I'll never know but I love her.


----------



## Flickergurl21 (May 25, 2012)

Beautiful!!


----------



## SunsettersGirl (May 23, 2012)

oh my gosh!!!! he is soooooo cute. are you going to keep him or sell him?


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

If you EVER want to sell that mare, please let me know! She's so beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Do we get some new pictures of this cutie?!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Gypsy has some lovely foals! She throws some funky blazes!!! He is soooo handsome! I don't know why but the name Regal popped into my head when I saw him =)


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I was actually just getting ready to post some new pics, so look for the new thread!

No plans to sell at this point. I do like Regal, I'll definately add that to the list! Thanks!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Can you PLEASE include a close-up of his eyes? They are the most beautiful things I've ever seen. I almost fainted. ;-)


----------

